# Hydrovane HV30 Help



## GrossEman (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello, at work I have a Hydrovane HV30 which is throwing a code, Er 2d09 A, that is not in the manual, and can't find that code anywhere online. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Tim


----------

